

Why Are Upworthy Headlines Suddenly Everywhere? - digisth
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/12/why-are-upworthy-headlines-suddenly-everywhere/282048/

======
hobs
Short answer: because they make money. Long answer: because people share empty
headed stuff via facebook which is trying to show that twitter isnt the only
game in town.

